# California Bay Area Rideshare Insurance needed?



## WING (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi, I have contacted Uber as I feel confused by the info from their website. Seems like they are offering insurance for drivers lately? So do I still need to purchase rideshare insurance from specific insurance companies? If I still need to purchase by myself, what minimum requirements/liabilities should I pay attention or subscribe to? Thanks guys.......


----------



## madbrain (Jul 16, 2016)

They have a policy which is really bare bones and the same for everyone, which may or may not be adequate - I would say, personally, very inadequate, but that's up for you to review.


----------



## WING (Jan 27, 2017)

madbrain said:


> They have a policy which is really bare bones and the same for everyone, which may or may not be adequate - I would say, personally, very inadequate, but that's up for you to review.


Thanks a lot for your reply but do u meaning that I should buy one rather than just relying on Uber's? They seem to be not wanting to clarify to me as they keep ignoring my request in answering this.


----------



## madbrain (Jul 16, 2016)

IMO, you should buy one. Their insurance is inadequate - look at the low limits in periods 1/2 in particular. And for us even the $1 million in period 3 is insufficient.

I can't advise you which insurance to buy in CA. I have abstained from any ridesharing due to not being able to find adequate insurance coverage for ridesharing.


----------



## WING (Jan 27, 2017)

madbrain said:


> IMO, you should buy one. Their insurance is inadequate - look at the low limits in periods 1/2 in particular. And for us even the $1 million in period 3 is insufficient.
> 
> I can't advise you which insurance to buy in CA. I have abstained from any ridesharing due to not being able to find adequate insurance coverage for ridesharing.


Thanks for your reply. it helps a lot!


----------



## madbrain (Jul 16, 2016)

FYI, here is what google found :

http://www.insurance.ca.gov/01-consumers/105-type/82-TNC-Ridesharing/
http://www.insurance.ca.gov/01-cons...load/1-12-17TNCProductApprovalChartPublic.pdf

From that PDF, it looks like the only two insurance companies that offer coverage for all 3 periods in California are :

CSAA - Cost : Adds approximately 38% to the premium for the TNC vehicle. 
Met Direct -Cost : Based on ratio of Lyft miles driven to total personal miles driven


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

You should have insurance with a rideshare endorsement that means your insurance company knows and accepts that you rideshare. 

Ubers insurance is contingent on whether you have valid insurance. Your insurance could be nullified if you violate a major term of it: driving for commercial purposes. 

As long as your insurance company wont void your policy if they figure out you have been ubering, ubers insurance will cover your vehicle: for the $1000 deductible. I have heard reports thst some insurance policies are helping with the deductible. 

I think thats genius. Some may want to file with their own insurance for the lower deductible. But geico would rather not pay even a $5000 repair. Why not charge $500 then rebate you the $1000 to you to file with with Uber instead.


----------



## WING (Jan 27, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> You should have insurance with a rideshare endorsement that means your insurance company knows and accepts that you rideshare.
> 
> Ubers insurance is contingent on whether you have valid insurance. Your insurance could be nullified if you violate a major term of it: driving for commercial purposes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. I will definitely going to find out.


----------

